# Corrupt RAW Files from Mac ( used DPP )



## Bernd FMC (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello Geeks ;-)

i´ve get some RAW-Files from Friends witch were unusable on my DPP ( and other Software ).

Those two Friends shot me while i am shooting, and ich would like to edit this Pic´s by myself.

Body´s where EOS 100 and an EOS 600 , Files directly copyed on an SD Card - it looks like there
is an ThumpnailPic and the RAW File, the Thumpnail is poor but ok, the RAWfile seems to be corrupt.

2 Ways of Filecopy, two different SD Cards - Cards should be ok.

Tested on DPP3 and DPP4 on Windows7x64, my own Pictures are all ok, incuding my real old Powershot G2 .

Both DPP´s marked the Pic´s as uneditable, and ist is shown very Small - no Zoom in - looks like the Thumpnail only.

Any Tipps ?

Greetings 

Bernd


----------



## Bernd FMC (Oct 5, 2014)

No Idea´s ? :'( .

Bernd


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 5, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> No Idea´s ? :'( .
> 
> Bernd


if you still have the cards with the photos try and d/l the cards using cameras that they was taken with


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 5, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> Hello Geeks ;-)
> 
> i´ve get some RAW-Files from Friends witch were unusable on my DPP ( and other Software ).
> 
> ...



It's my understanding that the thumbnail is embedded inside the CR2 file, so you can't assume it's being generated from the CR2. It appears that those files are corrupt, and may not be recoverable. Recopying from the original memory cards might help. You might want to search google for _repair cr2 file._

Good luck.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2014)

Can your friend view the CR2 images on his computer? Does he still have them on the original memory card?

Copying images from one card to another has generated similar threads in the past, something about drag and drop in a Mac??

If the friends original images work in his computer with DPP, you can copy them. You might try burning them to a DVD if a memory card doesn't work.

If the images do not work in your friends computer, they might have been corrupted in the transfer process, or they might be damaged. You have to determine if that's the case, or give us more information.

Be sure to do a low level format on your SD cards before copying files to them.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 6, 2014)

I recently had problems with my files.
It was a defect HDD.
so if your friend(s) copied them there and then to the SD- maybe this was the reason.

It would be helpful (like Spokane said) to ask if they can open them on their system.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the Replys  .

I´ll try to test the Files on the Mac - better uses the Files already on the Computer from the
original Photographers ( but we all are very busy : .

Thumpnail´s are included in the Raw, the Mac seems to split this  - ok Google is my Friend and i could
spend some Time in trying to repairing this RAW´s .

Greetings 

Bernd


----------

